# NORFOLKLINE DEALS?



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

*Hi all and a Happy New Year!!

We got the email and today we got the mailshot.
Norfolkline are offering great deals on multiple crossings, 
but
they do not apply to motorhomes!
I 'phoned N-line and asked if there were any deals for us and the person I spoke to said that, apart from the regular deals, there weren't any specifically for M-homers.
BUT
He said if we were intending to do multiple trips this year I should drop a line to the MARKETING MANAGER who would consider such a request. I shall be writing today.
So, maybe, if enough of us write a good deal might be struck, especially for multiple crossings.
He did say it would take about 10 days to get a reply.
Lets share our results here.**
Mike and Annie*


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Handy if you could get the chap's email address, and include a link to MHF, with perhaps other post links where they give (good, IIRC) feedback on Norfolkline.

Dave


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

I also received the Norfolk Line mailshot this morning and have e-mailed the following to them

I have today received your mail shot regarding a multiple crossing offer. I am very disappointed that the offer does not apply to motorhomes. Norfolk Lines are a very popular company within the motorhoming fraternity and I am certain that this oversight will cause concern to many. I have travelled with Norfolk Lines on all of my cross channel trips since purchasing my motorhome some two years ago and it is apparent that motorhomes represent a significant proportion of your business. I do hope that this offer can be extended to motorhomes and look forward to receiving details in due course

If you wish to e-mail Norfolk Lines the address is
[email protected]
If enough people speak up perhaps they will come up with an offer for motorhomes


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Done 


Motorhomer


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

*Hi Dave,
I didn't include the email address as I think it could be for freight. I have written addressing the letter to the Marketing Manager.

When you think about it they are mailshotting all us motorhomers with with deals for non-motorhomers!
Mike & Annie*


----------



## merpb (May 10, 2005)

Done


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Done


----------



## 88845 (May 9, 2005)

Done.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi everyone

My e-mail to Norfolk Lines has been acknowledged. They have said that I should allow at least 24 hours for a response. Will keep you posted.


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Added my own thoughts to your very good letter. Lets hope they listen.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Just sent them an email!


----------



## Biznoz (Nov 6, 2005)

Email sent!

Phil


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

I emailed them last friday, forgot to post it here so, done, Will let you know if I get a reply. I sent 3 emails to Speedferries without reply.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Email sent

Brian


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

E-mail sent this morning - got a reply back from them :-

Good morning, 
Unfortunately the current offer is only for cars, but if you can advise the dates and times you are looking to travel we will look into a special price for you.

Kind regards

Norfolkline Passenger Services Department
Telephone +44 (0) 870-870-1020
(Open 08.00 to 20.00 Daily - UK time)
Fax +44 (0) 1304-218415
www.norfolkline.com

Don't know what others have received from them . . maybe they just don't like me 8O


----------

